# Blood Type Diet?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

Has anyone tried the blood type diet with any success?

I cut out almost all wheat products from my diet and (so far) not needed any of the asthma and anti-mucus medications prescribed to me. About twice a week I "fall off the wagon" and can tell the next morning that I ate something with wheat in it.

This small change also eliminated my bloated stomach and intestinal upsets.

I'm wondering if anyone else has used this diet successfully. If so, I might try the whole diet.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I've never heard of it


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have never heard of it either but I am about to try anything to help with my bloating and irratable tummy! So please continue to keep us apprised. SIS


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I tried it quite a long time ago when the book first came out - I am type A. It worked very well for me but unfortunately, I didn't stay with it. One of the best books I've ever read, or rather am reading, is the Hallelujah Diet - just got it at Walmart - it reminds me of the blood type diet in some of it's principals but actually explains why our American diet is so bad for us in detail. Boy, after you read this book, you will NEVER look at food the same!!! It's only $12.64 or something like that and worth it's price many times over!!! I see the health coach tomorrow and then will be starting to eat in the manner recommended in the book after talking it over with the coach. I'll let everyone know how it goes...


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi,
Yes, I do the Blood type diet. (mine is 0 positive) So sounds like yours is too? 
I went off wheat, and like you, I sure do pay when I eat something I am not suppose to eat. 
I too, get off it and regret it immediately. Still keeping most of it. buy foods that go along with my diet. I go to the Natural food stores for some things like no wheat, no gluten pasta, etc. Very high in price, but I don't eat a lot at a time, so it last me. I am suppose to stay away from sweets, so hard to do that 100%. I now buy the raw, better quality sugar for when I want some. But prefer honey. 
I hope to get better disciplined and stay on the diet 100% at least 98% of the time.  (being imperfect I know I will fail now and than)  maybe we can check on each other now and than and encourage each other. I will be here if you have questions. I may have some questions for you also, if that is ok with you.
wishing you the best and good health,,,Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

COSunflower said:


> I tried it quite a long time ago when the book first came out - I am type A. It worked very well for me but unfortunately, I didn't stay with it. One of the best books I've ever read, or rather am reading, is the Hallelujah Diet - just got it at Walmart - it reminds me of the blood type diet in some of it's principals but actually explains why our American diet is so bad for us in detail. Boy, after you read this book, you will NEVER look at food the same!!! It's only $12.64 or something like that and worth it's price many times over!!! I see the health coach tomorrow and then will be starting to eat in the manner recommended in the book after talking it over with the coach. I'll let everyone know how it goes...


You are so right! Since I have been paying attention and got on this BT diet, I don't look at food the same. I don't know how to describe it, but store bought foods are scary to me now. When I read all the ingredients , gosh o'day!! yuk! 
cooking fresh meals daily, eating a lot healthier,and I know what is in them. So hope you can stick to one that suits you and is more natural and healthier for you. Never give up.  ,,Patsy


----------

